# Milk jug



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm trying to improve my milk drinks presentation. However my cheapy pitcher has a very wide spout so doing anything fancy seems pretty tough.

is there a recommended milk pitcher out there? 350ml.

Thanks,

gavin.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

A wide spout is much more forgiving and best for learning. Not too wide though. A fine point or competition spout can be extremely tough to pour with if you don't have basic techniques right.

Something like a Motta pitcher is always well liked. Especially for beginners and aren't too expensive.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

